# Help Sick Fish



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

I have 1 red eye tetra that has been in my tank for about 3 months and tonight it is swimming sideways and failing to the bottom on it's side. I placed it in the breeder tank so it wouldn't be picked on by the other fish like it was. What should I do with him? The only difference in the tank is I added 7 neon tetras today.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be stress, could be bad water parameters, could be a few things really.

I doubt that the neons are harassing it though I guess it could be, but is it possible any of your other fish are?

What are your water parameters? Neons aren't a havy bioload but it could make a difference.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Well the red eye tetra is from a group a 7 including him, and they all have gotten along fine with the other fish. I also placed a Giant Danio in the Friday. I had totally forgot about him. I didn't figure the neons had anything to do with it, unless he swallowed one by some chance. My water test came back

Nitrates 20
Nitrite 1.0
Hardness 150
Alk. 120
PH 6.8

And I haven't gotten to ammonia just yet. I'm on my way now.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like a swim bladder problem. Treat with Binox. But, I would have to say the situation looks bleak.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Look into swim bladder like bob said, but some water changes are in need with your nitrite reading. Do a series of small water changes over the next few days to get your nitrite down and i'd suggest 50% just now. with you having nitrite, there is a very high chance amonia is also present, or at least has been very recently.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I just went and tested my water with another test that was given to me, which is a older test. So I don't know if the numbers will be correct or not. But this is what this test said

PH 7.4
Nitrite 0
Chlorine 0
Amm. .5
Hardness 300


So what should I do, should I keep him in the breeder tank or can I release him into the regular tank.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

A hospital tank would be a better optin than breeder unit if you can. I find the breeder units stressful, but if he's being picked on it could be the lesser of the 2 evils. Sorry, I'm not really sure on this one.

What test kits were you using? I recommend a liquid test kit over test strips any day. The strips are so inaccurate that IMHO you'd be as well not testing at all. I have used both Nutrafin and API master liquid test kits and found them both to be really good. They're not that expensive either since they last for AGES.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I re-read your post there. I've never had a fish with swim bladder to cmpare but with you saying it falls to the bottom it makes me suspect it's not swimbladder. Swimbladder usually means the fish has problems geting TO the bottom. When he falls to the bottom does he stay there for long?


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

The test I'm using is a freshwater master test kit by doc wellfish

This is a liquid test but like I said I know it's several years old, as the box says it all.


----------



## tiffianylynn (Nov 11, 2007)

The fish only falls to the bottom in the breeder tank, as it's a floating in the tank. Right now he is laying on the bottom of the breeder tank, but just a second ago he was swimming just fine.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

If it's just in the breeder unit then swimbladder seems more likely. Sorry if I added confusion but i just wanted to be sure.

the test kit could well be out of date. It would be a worthwhile investment to get a new one, one of the 2 that I mentioned i can personally recommend.


----------

